# Dangit, my 1975 Johnson 9.9/15 wont shift out of forward



## cyberflexx (Jun 17, 2009)

I was going to test fire my 9.9/15 this evening but can not get it to shift from forward to neutral.
I took the shifter lever off where the denent ( i think thats the part) is located and tried to turn shift it again and still no go. my shifter is in the shift position on the handle.

any help or advice would be great..


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 17, 2009)

could someone send me some pictures of the lever in neutral, forward and reverse. detailed pictures would be great... I want to compare what mine looks like..

thank you


----------



## redphysher (Jun 18, 2009)

cyber,

go took a look at this site valuable info here:
https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm

Can you rotate the tiller handle at all? Does it wiggle even a little bit. I have a Johnson 9.9 seahorse and I encounter the same issue from time to time.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, it rotates all the way from slow to fast and there is no wiggle in it at all. Thanks for the link. I have that site printed out and put in a 3 ring binder at home.  I also have the owners manual and a maint. manual for the motor, but cant really find much on fixing my problem. If it doesnt rain, I am going to tinker with the motor when I get off work..


----------



## redphysher (Jun 18, 2009)

Try this. Do not attempt to crank the motor when doing this!

Enage the pull start by pulling on the rope. Not hard just enough to somewhat enage the pull start teeth on the flywheel. I have had to do this when mine gets a mind of its own. 

From there try to move the forward/reverse lever. You may have my have to play with the tiller handle too. One thing you could check. Is make sure the tiller handle is enaged properly. The two big teeth should be side by side. There is a picture from that site I sent you.

I will attempt to take pictures of my motor this afternoon. I have a 1975 model.

good luck


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.. I will try that tonight..Thanks for snapping the pics.. can you get pics of the notched shift peice ( dont know the name ) that is under the flywheel.. want to make sure the shifter is in the correct notch on that peice..


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2009)

i tried everything suggested and still cant get it to shift. had a friend come over and we think there is a binding i the lower unit or something. i am really mad at myself right now as this motor ran good when i stored it. :evil:


----------



## thudpucker (Jun 18, 2009)

are you certain your throttle lever is not tured up too high, or what ever protects you from shifting when the Idle is too high, is in the way?

About half way down the shaft is an oblong plate with two screws. Take that off and behind it is the screw that connects the upper/lower shift shaft. That screw may have backed out and is catching on something.
DONT LOSE IT DOWN THE INSIDE OF THE SHAFT!!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2009)

i didnt know to check that.. i will tomorrow.. i am too ticked to go look at it right now...


----------



## LarryA (Jun 19, 2009)

I had my '76 9.9 do the same thing when it stalled in gear last summer. I ended up removing the cover and checking things out. Look at the linkage from the shifter. It should go up and be in a postion at the flywheel that prevents the shifter from moving (in a safety postition). I don't remeber exactly but I needed to use a screwdriver and hold the linkage out of the way. Then turned the flywheel a little by hand and was able to easily shift back to nuetral. Don't try pulling the rope if the shifter will not move. You'll risk breaking the rope. At that point it's in a safety postion to prevent starting the motor in gear.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 19, 2009)

LarryA said:


> I had my '76 9.9 do the same thing when it stalled in gear last summer. I ended up removing the cover and checking things out. Look at the linkage from the shifter. It should go up and be in a postion at the flywheel that prevents the shifter from moving (in a safety postition). I don't remeber exactly but I needed to use a screwdriver and hold the linkage out of the way. Then turned the flywheel a little by hand and was able to easily shift back to nuetral. Don't try pulling the rope if the shifter will not move. You'll risk breaking the rope. At that point it's in a safety postion to prevent starting the motor in gear.




I took the whole linkage off ( the link with the plastic screw on clevis) and moved it out of the way so it wouldnt hit the flywheel, I can move the shift ring under the flywheel ( not sure the name of the part) back and forth around the flywheel with no problem but it still wont shift at all..


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 19, 2009)

sometimes my tedwilliams does that and i have to crank the motor over alittle to free the shifter up but half the time i forget and leave it in gear when i start it anyways


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 19, 2009)

Mike,

Grab the prop and rotate it while you are attempting to shift out of gear. I'll bet this fixes your problem.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 19, 2009)

> Mike,
> Grab the prop and rotate it while you are attempting to shift out of gear. I'll bet this fixes your problem.



absolutely does. only takes alittle bit to free it up. i just didnt no if starting a non-direct drive motor in gear will tear stuff up


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 19, 2009)

Typically there is a lock out incorporated in the shift linkage that disables the pull start when the motor is in gear. This can be damaged, or even break a rope if trying to start the motor in gear, but I have seen several outboards that have had this removed or damaged with no other affected issues. There is a bit of a safety issue though. If the motor fires at WOT, in gear, there is a very real potential for you to be thrown out of the boat.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 19, 2009)

good deal thanks buddy


----------



## sparkbr (Jun 19, 2009)

No problem


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 19, 2009)

the wife agreed to let me buy a new motor. i need some help locating one for a good price. I am after a 15hp, electric start, 15inch shaft new in box with warranty and free shipping. I dont want to spend more than 1800 for it though. so if you guys can help me find one, that would he great. i know i am asking for alot, but sometimes things work out.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 20, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> the wife agreed to let me buy a new motor. i need some help locating one for a good price. I am after a 15hp, electric start, 15inch shaft new in box with warranty and free shipping. I dont want to spend more than 1800 for it though. so if you guys can help me find one, that would he great. i know i am asking for alot, but sometimes things work out.



You can sometimes find them on Craigslist - even the new ones. Ebay too maybe. That number is going to be hard to stay under for a new motor with that HP, just being honest.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 22, 2009)

ober51 said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> > the wife agreed to let me buy a new motor. i need some help locating one for a good price. I am after a 15hp, electric start, 15inch shaft new in box with warranty and free shipping. I dont want to spend more than 1800 for it though. so if you guys can help me find one, that would he great. i know i am asking for alot, but sometimes things work out.
> ...




I know that number will be hard to find for that price. I am stepping down to a 9.9hp because I want electric start


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

> the wife agreed to let me buy a new motor



u tryin to make us jelious or somthin 

lucky dog, ill let ya know if i come across any deals


----------

